# Heat Transfer Inside Pocket



## eagan (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a customer who wants us to print some t-shirts for them with their logo peeking out of the pocket.
So bottom half of the logo inside the pocket - top half of the logo above the pocket.
Is there a way to do this without removing the pocket from the shirt?

The design/shirt can be done as a Heat Transfer instead of a Screen Print if that is something work able.

Any help or advice is appreciated!

Thanks
- E


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We do them using transfers and we press both sides of the shirt. Outside first then inside-out. Once you press inside-out the ink may stick to the pocket so be aware. After we press the outside, and before pressing inside-out we stick a piece of parchment paper inside the pocket covering the print.

I would not print the whole logo. Only the part sticking out plus a bit below the pocket line.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I second what Splathead said. Use a printed xfer and use parchment or silicon paper when pressing the back. You may get an imprint of the pocket on the print when you do that. You can stop that with a teflon pillow if it happens. If you don't have that a small head foam or even a fabric folded will stop that.

Of course you charge a premium price for that, right?


----------

